# HELP-desperate to stop breast feeding



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

hv,

Please help me with any useful tips on stopping breast feeding...my own hv got me into this mess and it is really not practical for my lifestyle..i seriously cant cope anymore i need help.

my dd refuses to take the bottle so what can i do to overcome this

im on my own and have no friends or family to take care of her to try and give her the bottle..so i will have to overcome this battle on my own.

sorry for this desperate plea but i really am.

just some more information for you:

she sometimes has about 5-7 bf a day...mostly more. she is weaned but i am only still giving her the 4-6 mth jars...she has no teeth and im worried about giving her the lumpier stuff. i try and give her 8oz of formula into her food in the day...ie-4 oz in breakfast and 2 oz each added to the jars.... i have tried giving her drinks in cups but she just turns her face away..she doesnt take a dummy either...

i think it has no become more of  habit and she uses me alot for comfort...she will only sleep on the breast..she still wakes in the night at least twice..sometimes more..and i have to put her on the breast to sleep...

i have a place booked for her at nursery....i spoke to the nursery manager and explained my situation she basically said that i need to get her taking the bottle before i leave her there otherwise if she refuses to have any fluids i will be called to take her home  ...i am getting serious doubts about this nursery but im in a  situation that i should be grateful and just get on with it.

what else can i do??

thanking you in advance

rgds maariaa


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Maariaa

Have a read of:

http://www.homeandhealthtv.co.uk/hh_site/article.jsp?section_id=7&theme_id=23&subtheme_id=84&article_id=114&site=uk

http://www.kidsandnutrition.co.uk/FromBreastToBottle.html

Let your dd play with the teat...touching, smelling and chewing on the teat will get her used to it. You may find latex teats softer for her (I used NUK and they do these).

Are you wanting to give up breast feeding or are you looking at combining formula and breast milk?

Have you tried expressing your milk and giving in a cup or bottle.

Also, try giving her milk on a spoon so she gets used to the taste.

Re nursery- if you have serious doubts then go with your instinct. You need to be 100% sure that you are happy to leave your baby.

Tell me a little bit more about what you would like to do re breast feeding

Jxxx

*POST CONTAINS UNCONFIRMED LINK: FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENT*


----------

